# "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"



## Battlejoe (27. Juli 2011)

*"Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*

hiho,

sicher habt ihr diesen Satz auch schon das ein oder andere Mal in dieser oder ähnlicher Form gelesen.

Aber da stellt sich mir grad so die Frage: Wozu dienst dieser Hinweis?!!??!

Ich meine:

1. Das ist doch klar, dass ich bei etwas besser werde, wenn ich etwas "trainiere"...

2. Wayne?!?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*

Das liegt daran, dass der Kampf gegen Bots ein anderes Denken und eine andere Spielweise erfordern kann als der Kampf gegen reale Gegner!


----------



## Hansaplast (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*

Spätestens NACH dem ersten bluescreen oder crash to desktop wirst Du den Sinn erkennen.


----------



## Battlejoe (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass der Kampf gegen Bots  ein anderes Denken und eine andere Spielweise erfordern kann als der  Kampf gegen reale Gegner!


 
Das ist ja klar, aber warum wird da so oft nochmal extra drauf hingewiesen? oO


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*

Damit jeder DAU es auch weiß!


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*

nachts ist mit zunehmender dunkelheit zu rechnen...
jo ne ^^


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*

Es geht um laggs und sowas.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Die Spielerfahrung kann sich während des Online-Spielens ändern"*

ach quasi, wie man das spiel erfährt? erlebt... und nicht, die erfahrung im umgang mit dem spiel? ^^


----------

